# Gardasil : Should I get my child the vaccine?



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 28, 2009)

My daughter is 16 and I was thinking of getting her the Gardasil vaccine. I had wanted to get it for her earlier but my insurance didn't cover it and I couldn't afford the price. Now my insurance covers it and I'm trying to decide what to do. You read and hear so many things about the vaccine, good and bad, that it's a decision I don't want to take lightly. To top it all off my daughter doesn't want to get it because she's worried about the side effects.
I was just wondering what opinion, if any, you had about the Gardasil vaccine. I'd love to hear from people who have had their child vaccinated (or not), people who have had the vaccine, and anyone else who wants to chime in.
I'd really appreciate the input.
Thanks in advance! :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (May 29, 2009)

I have to be honest, although i suggested my twin nieces get it, i have heard some stories about it, both good and bad...i would look up the statistics for cervical cancer and warts and then i would look up statistics on vaccine issues, and i would make my choice from that...

Ms Vickie...weigh in, this is def your subject...help??


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 29, 2009)

Personally, I would not get the vaccine nor vaccinate my daughter (if I had one) until it was also given to the boys. 

I get so tired of the women being the ones who take on the responsibility and risks in order to prevent themselves from catching something, when no attention is being paid to those who are also spreading things around. 

I probably wouldn't feel so strongly about this if it were a more tried and true and tested vaccine, but because there is still so much that is not known FOR SURE about the potential risks and benefits of this vaccine, I wouldn't want to be one of the real-world lab animals testing it out. 

.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 29, 2009)

I got the first shot and had a severe panic attack but I have anxiety disorder and had been reading up on the bad side effects. Thought I was dying. I wasn't. I don't think I'll be getting it again but who knows. I got time.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 30, 2009)

This is my problem, so many pros and so many cons. If you read all of it you can go crazy! I'm not rushing into it, just weighing the options, but I appreciate all of your opinions.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 30, 2009)

I got the shot about a year ago now. I didn't have any problems whatsoever. So I may have been one of the lucky ones who didn't have any side effects etc. But I've never had any problems with any sort of injections in the past so I wasn't anticipating a problem.

The shot was covered under insurance and so I figured it was better to be safe and get it. But I do agree that there should be an equivalent version for males.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 30, 2009)

I can say, if it was available to me, i would take it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I have to be honest, although i suggested my twin nieces get it, i have heard some stories about it, both good and bad...i would look up the statistics for cervical cancer and warts and then i would look up statistics on vaccine issues, and i would make my choice from that...
> 
> Ms Vickie...weigh in, this is def your subject...help??



Hey cutie,

I was out of town on vacay with limited internets.  

My daughter is almost 17 and isn't getting it, at least not now. I'm concerned about the fact that the data is so short term, the fact that there have been some reactions that concern me, and the fact that our family has weird and atypical vaccine reactions. 

These are my thoughts as a mom, though, and shouldn't be construed in any way as professional advice, vis a vis me being a nurse.  From a typical Western medicine point of view I should probably recommend it, but... I have my concerns.

And I'd REALLY like to see boys getting vaccinated, if it's such a great preventer of cervical cancer. The fact that it's only girls getting it pisses me off because yet again women are the guinea pigs.


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 2, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey cutie,
> 
> I was out of town on vacay with limited internets.
> 
> ...



I like it for men and boys to stop bitching when a woman asks them to wear a condom.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 2, 2009)

There are no long term studies - I would absolutely not get this shot nor give it to my daughter if I had one.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 2, 2009)

My niece was 20 when she started the three shot series. She is now 21 and had no side effects whatsoever.

I just spoke to my sister who was the one who prompted her to get the vaccine and questionned if she was aware there were possible side effects and no long term studies. She said she was and that she felt the benefits outweighed the risks when she made the recommendation to her daughter.

Keep in mind, my sister has NEVER let anyone in her family have "fake" sugar because of possible side effects, but felt this was ok.

I don't know what I personally would recommend because I have not read enough about it. I will say that I know another young woman close to the family who was diagnosed with HPV and this might have been a part of my sisters decision.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2009)

missaf said:


> Condoms won't stop HPV, and that's a large part of the problem. HPV is a virus that sticks to skin, so it can come from any sexual contact, not just from a lack of condom.



True. But they should still wear a condom.  

But yes, skin to skin contact can cause transmission of HPV, not just intercourse, although that's probably one of the "best" ways to get it. They're seeing higher rates of oral cancers from HPV transmitted through oral sex so it's definitely something to be aware of.

I'm just not sure that a vaccine that hasn't been tested long term is the best answer. (And I say this as a woman whose mom died of cervical cancer).


----------



## Shosh (Jun 2, 2009)

This is a side point, but I do believe that Gardasil was developed in Australia, which makes me proud that we have such eminent researchers, and medical specialists here doing incredible work, and making an immeasurable contribution to the world of medicine.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 2, 2009)

GET IT! GET IT! GET IT! 
My niece is thirteen and has had hers. It doesnt mean she is going to go out and have sex. at this point she just knows she had a shot to lessen her chances of getting the types of HPV that cause cervical cancer. I wish they had it for me when I was younger. 
To those ticked about guys not having to get a shot, I was floored by your reasoning. There isnt even a test developed to test for HPV in men. There just isnt an effective reliable way to collect a sample of male genital skin that would enable them to detect the virus (male pap smear anyone)so there isnt any data to support that a shot can keep men from getting it nor keep men from spreading it. It is estimated that half of American men will have it at some point in their lives and never know. Serious HPV complications in men is rare. So Why would researchers and pharmaceutical companies spend money developing a vaccine for a population that are not likely to show any outward signs or complications. 
There are more than 100 types of HPV and Its a virus there is NO CURE for a virus. The fact that they have found something to protect against some of the strains that cause cervical cancer is a big deal. The effects of HPV on a womans body is so much more serious and the only thing we can do is take responsibility for our own bodies and and break the chain of infection. Its fine to say that the men should get vaccinated and stop spreading it around but the fact is if a woman contracted it then there were two people having sex when she got it. 
Look at it this way, your not just vaccinating your teenager from getting HPV your also vaccinating the adult she will turn into. How would you feel when your 20 or 30 something year old daughter is trying to start a family only to find out she has cervical cancer a needs a hysterectomy and you knew there was something that could have been done to prevent it


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 2, 2009)

> How would you feel when your 20 or 30 something year old daughter is trying to start a family only to find out she has cervical cancer a needs a hysterectomy and you knew there was something that could have been done to prevent it



I would feel like there are tons of scare tactics used by the medical community to get people to take meds they don't need. And if it was 100% sure that this vaccine would stop any woman from ever getting cervical cancer I would feel horrible in not getting it for my child. But it won't and the long term effects could be worse from the shot then from not getting it. So, I would feel no guilt, just concern that my child get the best care possible for cancer.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> GET IT! GET IT! GET IT!
> My niece is thirteen and has had hers. It doesnt mean she is going to go out and have sex. at this point she just knows she had a shot to lessen her chances of getting the types of HPV that cause cervical cancer. I wish they had it for me when I was younger.



No one is saying that their teen is going to not have sex because they didn't get the HPV vaccine. I'm glad you wish you'd had it when you were younger but I gave my daughter the choice whether to have it or not and, given the potential side effects, she has decided not to have it. The risk, at this point in her life, is far greater than the benefit.

I'm wondering how much you know about virology, and the fact that viruses mutate over time. Are you aware that vaccines carry risk, serious risks? Are you aware that there is no long term data about this vaccine? Are you also aware that early detection of cervical cancer with regular pap smears has had a huge impact in the death rate from cervical cancer? I'd much rather we encourage women to get yearly pap smears than potentially harm a child who is too young to decide for themselves about a vaccine for a disease they won't contract until they're sexually active.



> To those ticked about guys not having to get a shot, I was floored by your reasoning. There isnt even a test developed to test for HPV in men.



Um. I'm a nurse, so I think my reasoning is pretty sound. While I'm angry that there is no vaccine for men, that isn't why my daughter and I decided that she wouldn't get the vaccine. My anger at the medical establishment -- of which I'm a part, by the way -- is just a side issue. And there IS a test for HPV in men. They can biopsy a wart in a man just as well as a woman, and in fact it's easier on men since their lesions are external, not internal.



> It is estimated that half of American men will have it at some point in their lives and never know.



Which is why they should be vaccinated. And no, you don't need a "pap smear for men" (how simplistic can you be?) to find a HPV lesion. 



> Serious HPV complications in men is rare. So Why would researchers and pharmaceutical companies spend money developing a vaccine for a population that are not likely to show any outward signs or complications.



Actually, this isn't true. Ever heard of oral cancer? Lung cancer? Anal cancer? All of these are cancers which we're just now finding out are a result of HPV infection. Besides, the very fact that men can infect women is reason enough in my opinion for them to be vaccinated. How many women get HPV from other women? While it's possible, it's exceedingly rare. But the fact that we're seeing more and more cancers which are related to HPV infection is significant; I'm glad they're working on vaccines, but they need to be tested on and available for BOTH sexes. And there needs to be long term data before I'm comfortable encouraging my daughter to be vaccinated. I nearly died from a tetanus vaccine and my son had a life threatening reaction to a DPT, so forgive me for not belittling the very serious vaccine reactions found in Gardasil.




> The effects of HPV on a womans body is so much more serious and the only thing we can do is take responsibility for our own bodies and and break the chain of infection.



I disagree that they're more serious. I think they're better known, but tell the men who have died of oral/anal/lung cancer that what happens to women is more serious. Also, there are many other ways of taking responsibility besides bellying up to the pharmaceutical bar. The vaccine theoretically protects against some of the many many strains of HPV. However, cervical cancer screening has become nearly 100% effective in finding the earliest dysplasia which could become cervical cancer later on.



> Look at it this way, your not just vaccinating your teenager from getting HPV your also vaccinating the adult she will turn into.



Please. There is no indication that Gardasil works long term. So by vaccinating her at the age of NINE, how are we to know that she will still be "immune" at 19... or 29.... or 39. What possible advantage could their be to vaccinating a child YEARS before she's likely to become sexually active? If someone is going to use it for their daughter, my preference would be that they do it at a more appropriate time. Why not start putting girls on birth control at nine? You never know, they might be having sex sometime in the next decade. 



> How would you feel when your 20 or 30 something year old daughter is trying to start a family only to find out she has cervical cancer a needs a hysterectomy and you knew there was something that could have been done to prevent it



Are you a mother of a teenager? I am. Two teenage daughters, and a son in his 20's. So don't presume to lecture me about parenting. If my daughter wants to become sexually active, she knows how to talk to me about birth control and vaccines, or how to get access to them on her own. If she becomes infertile because of cervical cancer in her 20's (which would require not just becoming sexually active, but having contact with the virus, getting the virus, and then not having ANY pap smears despite being sexually active), she bears some responsibility in that by choosing to be sexually active. 

I gave my daughter the choice. She read the same material I did (which is more than the pamphlet printed by the manufacturer, by the way and included some pretty compelling information by independent sources), and chose not to get it at this point. If she changes her mind later, then she can have it. It'll be her choice, though, something you can't really expect a nine year old to decide.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 2, 2009)

So Vicki, in your personal opinion, do you think a girl who is the appropriate age should get the vaccine? What is the general consensus in the medicial community? 

I just fear it because I'm scared that there are too many unknowns about it right now but yet, I don't want to regret it later if I do get cancer.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> So Vicki, in your personal opinion, do you think a girl who is the appropriate age should get the vaccine? What is the general consensus in the medicial community?
> 
> I just fear it because I'm scared that there are too many unknowns about it right now but yet, I don't want to regret it later if I do get cancer.



Yeah, you know, it's complicated for me. As a nurse, the general consensus among my colleagues is to get the vaccine, and many of my co-workers have chosen to do so for their daughters. But immunizations is an area where my opinions vary widely from that of western medicine, not unlike my views about fatness. I'm very concerned about the consequences of what I feel is an over-use of immunizations to avoid diseases. I'm concerned about the lack of long term data for this particular vaccine, and in my own family's case, we have a history of unpredictable vaccine reactions. I also have a mother who died of cervical cancer; however, she became ill at a time when pap smears were really inaccurate, so I have a lot more faith on the use of regular and effective screening to catch early cancers.

If you want more information, you might check out the NVIC and read what they have to say about Gardasil. It's pretty enlightening.

I'd never tell another adult not to get any medical treatment. If you want it, you should get it, but just be well informed as to the potential risks and benefits. This is true of any medical intervention.


----------



## Indy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd like to chime in that there are many other cancers other than cervical that may be caused by HPV. I am a Vulva cancer survivor. They told me I had it for a long time and it was never detected with a pap smear. They do not know if HPV was a cause, they didn't even test for HPV as they told me almost everyone has it. I have since researched vulva cancer on the net and it seems to be on the upswing and some researcher are linking it to HPV.
If I'd had the choice I'd had the vaccination of course...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 3, 2009)

After reading some stuff on NVIC, I've decided not to get the second and third vaccine. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 9, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey cutie,
> 
> I was out of town on vacay with limited internets.
> 
> ...




Thank you for all your posts on this subject Vickie...

the only thing i can say is from my own experience...when i was dx with HPV, it wasnt the kind that shows up as warts, it is the kind that can cause cervical cancer (the high risknumber types of HPV). This type is only found by routine testing (and biopsies if needed). That HPV *is not always seen as warts* is the hard part, in men, *it can be absolutely without symptoms *which is the scariest part to me. 

So, in answer, i am in a clinical study with routine testing and follow up. I am concerned because the meds i am on for my psoriatic arthritis make my resistence lower and i am concerned that i might come down with cervical cancer, which again, i can say the only answer is routine testing and follow up for any issues. 

I have been negative for several years, but am always aware that was in my past, and like any virus...could be in my future too. 

Education and good follow up care is not only our concern, but so important to a good long term outcome.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 12, 2009)

My doctor gave me the shot when I was 27 and 28. she said it was not available when I was 26, and she was giving it to me anyway. I had no side effects with this.


----------



## randomFA (Nov 30, 2009)

There are pro's and con's for any vaccination that NEED to be discussed with your doctor. My sister had the vaccination with no side effects and after further discussion with our doctor, I (being male) had it as well. I was told it was effective for both genders, don't know why this isn't being pushed either.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 2, 2009)

:happy:I have had all three of my shots and did not experience any side effects. I believe the pros outweighed the cons and am glad I got it. Oh, and it was available free for me at the time because I am under 26.:happy:


----------

